# Boat Light Help Needed



## :)> (May 16, 2011)

Seen this yet.

http://www.magnalight.com/pc-48622-...t-leds--10320-lumen--extreme-environment.aspx


----------



## :)> (May 16, 2011)

I am trying to find out of this is the current dream of us crop or is there is lights like this one that use a newer LED.

Also curious about their battery pack.


----------



## SIMARINE (May 25, 2011)

This company makes purpose-built lamps for sport-fishing and mega-yachting. Check out www.sonicillusions.com


----------

